# Mitzi Finally Finished !



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

Young-Boats.com finished Mitzi today..
Enjoy the pictures, I'd say this is one sick looking Mitzi Skiff !

Before Pictures:







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]

Mitzi restore finished !







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Great pictures and a greater looking boat! I really liked the "before" bow on shot. I am a "Honda Guy" too - they are expensive, but great, GREAT motors? What's you WOT with that 50? Good luck & thanks for the interesting post!


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> Great pictures and a greater looking boat! I really liked the "before" bow on shot. I am a "Honda Guy" too - they are expensive, but great, GREAT motors? What's you WOT with that 50? Good luck & thanks for the interesting post!


No Idea on WOT, Ive not taken her out yet, pick her up Monday, I'll let you know after I get her slimed up.
As for the Honda 50, I think it was a good choice for the Mitzi. Honda was around $6800, I think I probally have the most expensive mitzi out on the flats ! LMAO
But atleast it looks purrrdy


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Man, that thing is beautiful!  Love the platform and the two-tone console.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice rig there! The Bug slinger logo is sweet too. I really like that package! The color is sweet! Is it paint or gelcoat? Color and paint manufacture? Deck is painted up nice too. Love the pipework!


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> Very nice rig there! The Bug slinger logo is sweet too. I really like that package! The color is sweet! Is it paint or gelcoat? Color and paint manufacture? Deck is painted up nice too. Love the pipework!


Gelcoat, color called " Combat Green "
As for the manufacture on color, you'll have to call Rob Young of Young-Boats.com to ask him.
Thanks though, she does look good !


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> Man, that thing is beautiful!  Love the platform and the two-tone console.


Thank you sir, it sure is nice to have a boat custom done with all the things ya like on them !


----------



## birdwelljax (Nov 9, 2009)

Great looking Skiff! I just picked up my new to me Mitzi 17' a couple days ago and can't wait to get her wet.


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> Great looking Skiff! I just picked up my new to me Mitzi 17' a couple days ago and can't wait to get her wet.


Congrats Birdseye !
SHow us some pics of your new friend


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Well done!!!!!!

Beautiful boat!


----------



## smithst (Jun 23, 2012)

Been lurking here for a while and wanted to say..beautiful boat! I visited the Young facility about 3 weeks ago to view the Gulfshore 20 and meet Rob. Got a great look at your Mitzi, recognized it from this thread. The pics dont do it justice, Rob and the guys did a great job their fit and finish is awesome. Enjoy, that is an awesome skiff!


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> Been lurking here for a while and wanted to say..beautiful boat!  I visited the Young facility about 3 weeks ago to view the Gulfshore 20 and meet Rob.  Got a great look at your Mitzi, recognized it from this thread.  The pics dont do it justice, Rob and the guys did a great job their fit and finish is awesome.  Enjoy, that is an awesome skiff!


Thank you sir, I let Rob do what he thought was best, so told him to roll with his imagination, looks like he made a masterpiece to say the least.


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> Well done!!!!!!
> 
> Beautiful boat!


Thanks Dave, really appreciate it


----------



## BROWNS0410 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbutler (Dec 16, 2008)

Very nicely done -- love the color! I bought a new Mitzi 16 a couple of months ago. I like the thought of renewing it in a few years the way you did...


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> Very nicely done -- love the color!  I bought a new Mitzi 16 a couple of months ago.  I like the thought of renewing it in a few years the way you did...


Thank you,
I think restoring is the way to go, yeah you dont have to go to the extreme like I did, but if you want to keep your same skiff and make her like new again, it only takes money


----------



## Ken_Bales (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats, Bug Slinger! Great restoration on a very neat skiff. No doubt you're gonna love it!


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> Congrats, Bug Slinger!  Great restoration on a very neat skiff.  No doubt you're gonna love it!


thanks, I am sure I will !
all this damn rain here in Kings Bay, I can fish in my yard since the canal is now is my yard !


----------



## briandpost (May 19, 2012)

Boat looks real nice! I want a leaning post like that for my Mitzi.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

That is the best Mitzi I have ever seen!! It is an awesome looking ride!!


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> That is the best Mitzi I have ever seen!!  It is an awesome looking ride!!


Thank you sir I really appreciate it, I pick it up July 4th, will pick it up from Young boats and take her out when I leave the shop.
Joe from carbon Marine is dropping off a 21ft Carbon Pole this friday at my house, 1st time I ever got the pole before the boat, lol
Only thing left to get is a Yeti cooler and I'm done except slimin her up !
Tight Lines to ya

Garrett


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> Congrats, Bug Slinger!  Great restoration on a very neat skiff.  No doubt you're gonna love it!


Thank you sir I am sure I will love it


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> Boat looks real nice!  I want a leaning post like that for my Mitzi.


No idea where to get a leaning post like this, it came with the Mitzi when I bought the hull acouple months ago.
I know for fact that my buddy who owns www.hottopsmarine.com in ft myers can build you one just like this, he built a custom T Top and Leaning post for my Center Console Sea Fox, give him a call, tell him Garrett told you to.
He is the cheapest around and his work is Top Notch.


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

thats my old boat. the lean post was made by east cape skiffs. 

the boat came out great! im curious about the #'s with that 50.....


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> thats my old boat.  the lean post was made by east cape skiffs.
> 
> the boat came out great!  im curious about the #'s with that 50.....


Yes Id say the restore came out great.
Since its a new motor and I havent picked her up yet, I pick her up wed July 4th in the am, Rob Young told me the other day he got it up to 35 mph and that was 2 men in boat, and the throttle was only halfway, he said she will do an easy 45 mph. Gotta wait for the break in period of 50 hrs before I can open her up per Honda specs.
Hope that helps ya out

garrett


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

Well time to call it a night, Joe from Carbon Marine will be here at 8am to drop off my 21 ft carbon pole, hope everyone gets to get out in the flats this week-end, Im off tomorrow and with the nice weather all week-end, Im out fishing plus scallop season starts sunday.
becareful all you flatters !


----------



## briandpost (May 19, 2012)

Please post up speed #s after you get it out! Mine is the same hull with 75etec and will only run 36 fully loaded with fuel, beer, & 2 dudes but I am also running a 13p 4blade with a bunch of cup. What prop do you have on that 50?


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

> .......he said she will do an easy 45 mph........


the boat looks great but you are both nuts if you think its gonna do 45. when i owned that boat the best i got was 43.7 with the 90 yamaha and a fresh trophy plus. 
remember, it was THAT SAME boat. not one like it. unless it underwent some serious bottom voodoo and they dug a bunch of glass out of it lightening it by several hundred pounds i just dont see 45 happening no matter how badly you want it.


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

Popcorn anyone?


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

IS AN EXTRA 2 MPH REALLY THAT BIG OF A DEAL???


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

for whom?


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> > .......he said she will do an easy 45 mph........
> 
> 
> the boat looks great but you are both nuts if you think its gonna do 45.  when i owned that boat the best i got was 43.7 with the 90 yamaha and a fresh trophy plus.
> remember,  it was THAT SAME boat.  not one like it.  unless it underwent some serious bottom voodoo and they dug a bunch of glass out of it lightening it by several hundred pounds i just dont see 45 happening no matter how badly you want it.


Its the same boat Nate, as for going 45, thats what Rob told me with his guestimate ( is thaty a word?? lol Im to tired to spell ), he had it 35 half throttle, now I'll be sure to see how fast once I hit the 50 hour mark on break in and snap a picture of for you, hell if it goes 40 mph I'll be happy but satisfied at 35 mph..
No popcorn here , lol


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> IS AN EXTRA 2 MPH REALLY THAT BIG OF A DEAL???


Apparently so, lol
but with my fat ass of 180 lbs, Im sure I'll do good to get 25 mph !


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

> with my fat ass of 180 lbs......


id punch my wife in the throat to be 180#. im really not trying to start a pizzin match. i just dont see how it will go 2 mph faster than when i had it with almost half the horsepower.


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> > with my fat ass of 180 lbs......
> 
> 
> id punch my wife in the throat to be 180#.  im really not trying to start a pizzin match.  i just dont see how it will go 2 mph faster than when i had it with almost half the horsepower.


Trust me, I was shocked to hear it went 35 mph at half throttle, I have no reason to not believe Rob Young, he is a boat builder, so Im sure he knows what he is talking about.
I assure you, it would be one hell of a 50 - 4 stroke to run that fast, only time will tell right?
And to be honest I dont think I would want it to go 45, afraid I might feel like superman and want to fly.
Last but not least, I was 200#'s 4 weeks ago, I started myself on the Paleo Cave Man Diet, I drink a shake in the morning for breakfast, eat normal lunch, drink a shake in the evening for dinner. No processed foods, no bread, I eat lots of raw veggies, nuts and fruit.
Look, if I can lose weight, even a caveman can do it.
Look up this web site, I wouldnt had believed it if I hadnt done it myself. 
www.PrimalBluePrint.com
http://robbwolf.com/what-is-the-paleo-diet/

Give it a shot, might be safert than punching your wife in the throat ! ;D


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

I didn't know cavemen drank shakes, learn something new everyday.


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

> www.PrimalBluePrint.com
> http://robbwolf.com/what-is-the-paleo-diet/
> 
> Give it a shot, might be safert than punching your wife in the throat !  ;D


ill take a look. thanks!

she actually deserves it sometimes.


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> I didn't know cavemen drank shakes, learn something new everyday.


LMAO...yes they do, even fat ass ones


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> > www.PrimalBluePrint.com
> > http://robbwolf.com/what-is-the-paleo-diet/
> >
> > Give it a shot, might be safert than punching your wife in the throat !  ;D
> ...


LoL....I hear ya, my soon to be wife is trying me every day, I think she wants me to punch her in the throat :-?


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

> LoL....I hear ya, my soon to be wife is trying me every day, I think she wants me to punch her in the throat  :-?


i have done this shit twice. trust me................. run.


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> > LoL....I hear ya, my soon to be wife is trying me every day, I think she wants me to punch her in the throat  :-?
> 
> 
> i have done this chit twice.  trust me.................  run.


lol, nah I think I'll take your word for it


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

*Sold Mitzi & intro to new owners*

I went a different direction on boating after I got the Mitzi back from getting restored, and let me add, it looks better in person ! I'm going for bigger boat with dual outboards for off shore fishing. ( crazy I know )
So on that note, forum member on here is ej916, they are actually 2 ( 15 year old twin boys )
Their parents have been searching all over for a flats boat for their sons, they came out the day I picked the Mitzi up on the 4th and I took them for a test ride in it.
They fell inlove with it, talk about 2 lucky boys to have the sickest Mitzi skiff around and its their 1st boat ownership !!
I gave them my forum profile since the name of the Mitzi is Bug Slinger, I will just make up another profile.
So please welcome these two great boys on their fantastic boat and if your in their area ( Sarasota ) give them some pointers, though I doubt they need it, they are well educated from everyone on here helping them out and their passion for fishing.
So I'm signing off here on this profile and handing it over to the boys.
Tight Lines to everyone!


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm in Bradenton and I wanna see this thing!


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

WOW!! how surprising


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

WOW!!! After all that work and you sell it. :-? Haha. Well two boys in Florida are now proud owners of the Nicest Mitzi ever!


----------

